# Tuesday Jan 19th DEEP DROP SW



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We need one more for a deep drop trip out to the SW. Cost is your share of fuel 30 gallons. Send PM if interested.Thanks Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One day Gene I'll have a day off when ya'll are going. Of course the boat will be full on that day.

Chris


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Everyone we are full now. Gene


----------

